# Summer Bay - Harrahs



## rdober (Aug 5, 2007)

Was looking at a timeshare auction on ebay for this resort and it looked pretty good with the upcoming move to The Grand Desert units owned by Harrahs. I know that Harrahs was recently bought out and I'm wondering if anyone knows if that effected the swap. If anyone knows what this takeover of Harrahs means to the swap, if any,  I would really appreciate any info you have.
Thanks


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 5, 2007)

*The sale is the least of the worries*



rdober said:


> Was looking at a timeshare auction on ebay for this resort and it looked pretty good with the upcoming move to The Grand Desert units owned by Harrahs. I know that Harrahs was recently bought out and I'm wondering if anyone knows if that effected the swap. If anyone knows what this takeover of Harrahs means to the swap, if any,  I would really appreciate any info you have.
> Thanks



The sale of Harrah's may not have had any impact, but then again who can say for sure, but the whole "swap" and upgrade of Summer Bay may be in jeopardy if the owners don't approve it.  There is another thread here on TUG regarding that and you should read through it before deciding if you care to bid or not for a unit.


----------



## rdober (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I heard somewhere that the owners were balking at the exchange. It's hard to believe that some owners want more than the exchange looking at the 2 sites. I know the land is valuable to Harrahs but to try to strong arm them for more knowing that the offer is jeopardy is insane. I really don't care for the current site but with the move it makes the resort much more appealing. I'm not an owner so maybe there's more to it than I realize.


----------



## Mimi (Aug 12, 2007)

I spoke to Owner Services last week. The rep said work is already in progress at the Desert Club. I received a flyer in the mail indicating over 10,000 owners have already transferred their deeds. All 1br owners that have executed deeds by Sept. 1st will be placed in a lottery for 2br upgrades. This is a great deal, since maintenance fees at Summer Bay Las Vegas are the same regardless of the size of your unit!


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 12, 2007)

Mimi said:


> I spoke to Owner Services last week. The rep said work is already in progress at the Desert Club. I received a flyer in the mail indicating over 10,000 owners have already transferred their deeds. All 1br owners that have executed deeds by Sept. 1st will be placed in a lottery for 2br upgrades. This is a great deal, since maintenance fees at Summer Bay Las Vegas are the same regardless of the size of your unit!



Mimi - For your sake and those of your fellow owners I hope the plan goes through as planned. While I can't say there wouldn't be money left on the table that could have potentially gone to the owners, you will have the certainty that you have a new resort, far better than what you have now, and you will have paid nothing for a major upgrade. If you also get a 2 bedroom thats icing on your cake!  

Good news.


----------



## shadroch (Aug 12, 2007)

rdober said:


> Was looking at a timeshare auction on ebay for this resort and it looked pretty good with the upcoming move to The Grand Desert units owned by Harrahs. I know that Harrahs was recently bought out and I'm wondering if anyone knows if that effected the swap. If anyone knows what this takeover of Harrahs means to the swap, if any,  I would really appreciate any info you have.
> Thanks



Isn't the exchange going to be with Desert Club,not the Grand Desert. Grand Desert is a Fairfield resort,nothing to do with Harrahs.


----------



## Sandy (Aug 12, 2007)

Correct - it is the Desert Club.  OP probably mis-spoke/typed.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 12, 2007)

Mimi, I don't think the rep was accurate when they said there is already workin progress at the Desert Club.  I was by there a couple weeks ago, and they still had a "apartments now renting" banner out.  There wasn't any construction activity that I could see.  Besides, if you think of it, why would there be any work in progress if the threshold of owners signing hadn't been reached?  Fern  





Mimi said:


> I spoke to Owner Services last week. The rep said work is already in progress at the Desert Club. I received a flyer in the mail indicating over 10,000 owners have already transferred their deeds. All 1br owners that have executed deeds by Sept. 1st will be placed in a lottery for 2br upgrades. This is a great deal, since maintenance fees at Summer Bay Las Vegas are the same regardless of the size of your unit!


----------



## ry"c (Aug 12, 2007)

Work is in progress, even if it is not physical. For example, Summer Bay management and their architect presented at an open public hearing at the Clark County Planning Commission recently the proposal for a 25,000 square foot new building for sales, services, and activities to be built on the Desert Club grounds. The Planning Commission gave its first approval for the proposed building. Summer Bay is paying for this building although title will go to the owners.

I read every post on each thread regarding Summer Bay Las Vegas, even if I have not posted much lately.


----------



## Sandy (Aug 12, 2007)

Good to hear from you James.


----------



## anne1125 (Aug 14, 2007)

James, is the lottery still on for Sept. 1st?  I'm very hopeful!

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## janapur (Aug 14, 2007)

Is there someone we can contact just to verify that our week is in fact in the lottery? I had such a problem with my rescission (which I did the next day).  I even threatened to fly back and make a scene unless they honored it. It just makes me a little nervous.

Hey James! Great to hear from you!  

Jana


----------



## Mimi (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying, James. We appreciate your input!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 23, 2007)

anne1125 said:


> James, is the lottery still on for Sept. 1st?  I'm very hopeful!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Anne



How many 1 BR units will need to be upgraded to 2 BR units?

What is the plan to notify the owners of the Upgraded units?


----------



## paul@premierbr.net (Sep 2, 2007)

Mimi said:


> I spoke to Owner Services last week. The rep said work is already in progress at the Desert Club. I received a flyer in the mail indicating over 10,000 owners have already transferred their deeds. All 1br owners that have executed deeds by Sept. 1st will be placed in a lottery for 2br upgrades. This is a great deal, since maintenance fees at Summer Bay Las Vegas are the same regardless of the size of your unit!



Sandy, What do I have to do to get information mailed to me like you.  As you know I own many weeks and I don't get anything of the sort from them.  do I have to agree with the swap to be kept informed?


----------



## paul@premierbr.net (Sep 2, 2007)

jamesreach said:


> Work is in progress, even if it is not physical. For example, Summer Bay management and their architect presented at an open public hearing at the Clark County Planning Commission recently the proposal for a 25,000 square foot new building for sales, services, and activities to be built on the Desert Club grounds. The Planning Commission gave its first approval for the proposed building. Summer Bay is paying for this building although title will go to the owners.
> 
> I read every post on each thread regarding Summer Bay Las Vegas, even if I have not posted much lately.



Nice of you to respond James.  How about an update.  What percentage of owners transfered title?  Been receiving complaints from other owners on my email paul@premierbr.net about them receiving calls from salespeople trying to force them to transfer and lying to them just to try to get that signature.  Have you heard the same or do they only email me?

Who is paying for all of the proposals?  Are we paying for them or is the developer or Harrah's, who?  That would be nice to know since the deal might not happen without owner approval, right?

Mr. Moderator,  Is it appropriate for a moderator to take a stance for or against issues on this board?  Was just curious.  I've spoken with owners who feel Tug is being used by special interests to make this deal happen.  Propaganda machines at work.  What do you think about that?


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 2, 2007)

Moderators on TUG are volunteers and TUG members.  They have the same "posting rights" as anybody else.  If they didn't, why would anybody volunteer?

As for TUG being used by special interests to make the deal happen, I don't see it.  One could make the same claim about you...that you are using TUG to further your interest against the deed swap.

I *do* see a lot of input by members who are happy to get a better unit/resort at no cost to them.  These owners, of course, bought to use, not as an investment (which it seems you may have done).

Fern




paul@premierbr.net said:


> Mr. Moderator,  Is it appropriate for a moderator to take a stance for or against issues on this board?  Was just curious.  I've spoken with owners who feel Tug is being used by special interests to make this deal happen.  Propaganda machines at work.  What do you think about that?


----------



## paul@premierbr.net (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Fern. Do you speak for your husband as well.  Timeos2 does a very good job of speaking for himself and my comments were to be taken with a little dry humor.  I'm sure he can figure that one out.  James Reach being a board member only speaks about limited things.  Your entire board is captive to the developer if you haven't figured that one out yet.  They have all been made aware of these threads and have spoken of them with each other.

I'll make you a deal, you don't try putting ignorant statements about me or my intentions on this board and I won't put out false and ignorant statements about you.  We've already discussed that you have already signed over your deeds and for you do say anything other than you thought that was the right thing to do would make you look flaky.  

It appears while I watched the bloodbath you guys have given others who disagree with you, many of you decided to create, talk about and form opinions of me for which you have no knowledge.  As I posted on the other thread I purchased all of my units well before this Harrah's deal came about with 100% intention of occupying.  

If an when the board gets the 80% owners to agree then I'll consider swaping deeds.  Until then I'll continue to provide facts about the deal and the reasons why I don't like it.  If you want to make the developer rich and give away the excess units that's your choice.  I on the other hand will not stop seeking fairness for the owners, a view I don't believe you can understand because you appear trapped in your own.

Paul


----------



## roadtriper (Sep 2, 2007)

paul@premierbr.net said:


> Hi Fern. Do you speak for your husband as well.  Timeos2 does a very good job of speaking for himself and my comments were to be taken with a little dry humor.  I'm sure he can figure that one out.  James Reach being a board member only speaks about limited things.  Your entire board is captive to the developer if you haven't figured that one out yet.  They have all been made aware of these threads and have spoken of them with each other.
> 
> I'll make you a deal, you don't try putting ignorant statements about me or my intentions on this board and I won't put out false and ignorant statements about you.  We've already discussed that you have already signed over your deeds and for you do say anything other than you thought that was the right thing to do would make you look flaky.
> 
> ...



Paul, your kinda stepping in it here.  Fern is a long time Summer Bay owner and a past board member. BUT... She sold her summer bay units years ago as she now lives in Las Vegas.  From what I know of her she is a strong advocate of timesharing and of timeshare owners.  Her Passion for Summer bay shows through, I imagine because she owned and served on the board through some of the Bad Times.  as they say she realy doesn't have a "dog in the fight", but given she knows history of things that happened at the resort long before you and I were owners, her thoughts  About the situation are not only valid but welcome as far as I'm concerned.    let's all try to keep our differences friendly if possible.   RT


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 2, 2007)

Paul,
I have a medical problem which keeps me from typing much now (or well) so please bear with me.

I've been married almost 30 years, and nobody speaks for Jerry but Jerry.  Strange that you should ask that.  We hosted a TUG gathering for our 25th wedding anniversary celebration at Summer Bay while I was still an owner back in June 2003.  Almost 50 TUGgers, from eight states and two foreign countries were there.

I've been an active consumer advocate for timeshare owners for almost twenty years, starting the first timeshare bulletin board back in the late 1980's.  Some of TUG's members were there with me.

Roadtripper described me well.  You are mistaken to characterize me as having signed my deeds, and therefore unlikely to change my opinion.  I couldn't have signed any deeds, because I sold both of my units almost two years ago.  We moved to Las Vegas in October 2003, and since I had bought for use, I no longer needed them.  

I owned the timeshare for many years.  I was a board member for a time.  I can tell you that the resort is very old, and parts of it are very decrepit.  For example, each courtyard of the Terraces has connected plumbing, and it is beneath slab.  So if there is a leak, they have to drill through concrete to find it.  And at one point a few years ago at least three pools were out of service due to problems.  Fixing all these things takes money.  The resort has managed to "get by" with "found money" from the air rights for the monorail and money received from Summer Bay at the end of the bankruptcy.  But that wasn't "forever money," and it is gone, I'm sure.  Dues would definitely go up, as the resort's physical plant deteriorated further.  It looks good right now, with the new pink paint job, but I am sure there are many hidden defects.

I loved the fact that if I got a unit in the right part of the resort I could walk to the strip.  Still, the Desert Club is much newer, and in better condition.  And if the deed swap goes through it will be upgraded further before anyone moves in.  

Have you ever stayed in a studio at Summer Bay?  I have.  You have to step outside to sneeze, it is so small.  Everyone who owns a studio gets upgraded to a 1 BDRM.  A significant percentage of 1 BDRM owners get 2 BDRM units.  Everyone gets washers and dryers in their units (none have them now) and stoves, not just cooktops.  

It may not be for you, but the reality is that it is a good deal for many owners.

Fern    (this took me over 30 min to type)



paul@premierbr.net said:


> Hi Fern. Do you speak for your husband as well.  Timeos2 does a very good job of speaking for himself and my comments were to be taken with a little dry humor.  I'm sure he can figure that one out.  James Reach being a board member only speaks about limited things.  Your entire board is captive to the developer if you haven't figured that one out yet.  They have all been made aware of these threads and have spoken of them with each other.
> 
> I'll make you a deal, you don't try putting ignorant statements about me or my intentions on this board and I won't put out false and ignorant statements about you.  We've already discussed that you have already signed over your deeds and for you do say anything other than you thought that was the right thing to do would make you look flaky.
> 
> ...


----------



## grest (Sep 3, 2007)

Mimi said:


> I spoke to Owner Services last week. The rep said work is already in progress at the Desert Club. I received a flyer in the mail indicating over 10,000 owners have already transferred their deeds. All 1br owners that have executed deeds by Sept. 1st will be placed in a lottery for 2br upgrades. This is a great deal, since maintenance fees at Summer Bay Las Vegas are the same regardless of the size of your unit!



Talk about being at the right place at the right time!  Good luck getting just the unit you want, the bigger the better!
Connie


----------



## roadtriper (Sep 3, 2007)

paul@premierbr.net said:


> If an when the board gets the 80% owners to agree then I'll consider swaping deeds.  Until then I'll continue to provide facts about the deal and the reasons why I don't like it.
> Paul



Paul, just for my own curiosity...  if I remember correctly, you have 9-10 intervals.  how many, if any are 1 bedrooms that would have been eligible for the 2 bdrm lottery?     4 of my 5 are eligible, and If I was on your side of the fence on this, I would have had a hard time letting the  Sept 1 deadline pass without hedging my bet.  was it a decision time for you?  RT


----------



## paul@premierbr.net (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey guys, please don't be offended by my comments.  It was Fern who insinuated my intentions, wrongly I might add, and I may have snapped inappropriately for that.  I have been and always will be straight with you guys.  It is the present Summer Bay board and developer who is not being straight, regardless of what people would like to believe.  Getting a straight answer from them is tough at best.  I have posted on the other thread after JoeMo provided some information and if you read that one you can see why I am not happy with this deal the developer cut with himself.  I happen to know that the only way to get the developer to be fair in this deal that Harrah's has offered is not to sign anything at this time, which is the only thing that will bring the developer back to the table.  I have this information from reliable sources.  It would not effect Harrah's offer at all.

So please accept my apoligies if I offended, but I can assure each of you my intentions are honorable.

Paul


----------



## Mimi (Sep 3, 2007)

Paul, many of us appreciate Fern for her long-standing advocacy of timesharing. She has unselfishly helped me and other newbies find their way. You mess with her, and many of us will come to her defense. You are entitled to your opinion, just as I am entitled to my delight in the current deal for Summer Bay Las Vegas owners. You can think I am narrow minded--bit I prefer to be inwardly happy and thrilled my predictions came truel


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Sep 4, 2007)

Don't know if this is on topic but interesting.

http://www.experiencesummerbayresor...b1=CD874&sub2=&first=&last=&email=&fn=&em=&c=

Dan


----------



## Mimi (Sep 4, 2007)

Dan, thanks for that information. I called IMI Partners in July, trying to get a Summer Bay stay the end of September, when I am taking my daughter and granddaughter to see Celine. Since we already transferred our 3 deeds, I was denied. When I asked if my adult daughter could get the room and take the tour, I was told the special was only for owners. Since we came to Vegas in April and didn't take advantage of the deal, we lose. I will have my daughter call again tomorrow. I am renting a 1b at Summer Bay for 4 nights, but will take a studio for 2 nights to give us more room, if we can get it! I appreciate the tip.


----------



## shadroch (Sep 4, 2007)

I tried that invite. Got an 800 # to call.I was told I had also "WON" a deluxe trip to Florida. Told the guy I don't do Florida and wasn't interested.He said I had to listen to his five minute speil anyways.Put the phone on speaker while he went on and on and on.When he was done,I declined. Then I got transferred to some guy speaking broken english asking me if I wanted to go to Mexico.21 minutes into the call,I told him if the next words out of his mouth was anything except how to claim my free Vegas stay,he'd lose me.His next words were-How would you like another free vacation,this time to Orlando. I hung up. Waste of time.


----------



## shadroch (Sep 4, 2007)

Todays newspaper reports that Harrahs is giving the present residents of Desert Club 30 days notice.


----------



## Sandy (Sep 4, 2007)

paul@premierbr.net said:


> Sandy, What do I have to do to get information mailed to me like you.  As you know I own many weeks and I don't get anything of the sort from them.  do I have to agree with the swap to be kept informed?



Hi Paul, 

The information I received came *from my onsite visit *in June.  This was my first time at the resort ever.  I attended the owners meeting that Saturday, and met with the sale people.  As we all know, they were trying to sell me points, but I was not interested.  But I did sign my deed exchange documents. 

I am hoping that my one bedrooms will get an upgrade to a two bedroom, but it is a lottery after all! 

The info I posted on the number of deeds exchanged of last week was accurate as far as I can tell. 

Perhaps we can call this week later to find out how many were actually turned in by the Sept 1 deadline.  I know that they had a bunch of paperwork that came in at the last minute.


----------



## Sandy (Sep 4, 2007)

Also, Paul did you ever get that info you mentioned some time back? I will try to find the post you referenced.  Many of us here were waiting for your info to be posted, or at least emailed to us individually. I know I was interested in your new and additional info. 

Do you recall your post where you promised new info? I will try to find it and quote it here.


----------



## janapur (Sep 4, 2007)

shadroch said:


> Todays newspaper reports that Harrahs is giving the present residents of Desert Club 30 days notice.



This is promising news indeed!


----------



## Sandy (Sep 4, 2007)

Sandy said:


> Also, Paul did you ever get that info you mentioned some time back? I will try to find the post you referenced.  Many of us here were waiting for your info to be posted, or at least emailed to us individually. I know I was interested in your new and additional info.
> 
> Do you recall your post where you promised new info? I will try to find it and quote it here.



Paul - I found your quote: "*I have some interesting info that I will share in the next few.* I'm positive now more than ever that this deal may be doomed and will provide you with some more facts soon. So before that happens I would again, ask your board for that back up plan in the event this one fails. Wouldn't that be the "responsible" thing? Are we not entitiled to know? Doesn't everyone believe the board should have a back up plan regardless, to make sure all bases are covered? Or is the board so stack with developer people that they are so confident they are going to ram this one through regardless. 

Vote: "Fair deal or No deal"   

This you posted on July 17, post #136, under SUMMER BAY OWNERS UNITE!

Hopefully, you are now able to provide this additional info that many of us have been awaiting.


----------



## Sandy (Sep 4, 2007)

There are currently three very active posts here on the SB deal. 

I am hoping that Paul will see my post above and reply.  But it might get lost in the shuffle. I know the prohibition of posting on more than one thread, so I should not repeat it elsewhere.  If someone can redirect Paul to this burning question and tease he posted in July please do and maybe he will give us the promised new information.


----------



## roadtriper (Sep 4, 2007)

Sandy said:


> There are currently three very active posts here on the SB deal.
> 
> I am hoping that Paul will see my post above and reply.  But it might get lost in the shuffle. I know the prohibition of posting on more than one thread, so I should not repeat it elsewhere.  If someone can redirect Paul to this burning question and tease he posted in July please do and maybe he will give us the promised new information.



Sandy, you can bet he is reading each and every post as are a lot of folks.  many direct questions have gone un-answered.


----------



## Sandy (Sep 5, 2007)

You are right again Bob.

I notice that many times I see that Paul is actually online when I am posting (I see the little green button beside his name), but yet he chooses to ignore the question about the promised new information. He is also ignoring private emails I sent to him while he was online, which should pop up whenever he is online.  So I can only conclude that either he never got the new information, or that he has it and has concluded that it is not a good deal for discussion. 

No more prompts for an answer from me!


----------



## spatenfloot (Sep 5, 2007)

Sandy said:


> So I can only conclude that either he never got the new information, or that he has it and has concluded that it is not a good deal for discussion.



Maybe his contact at Westgate got hit by a car...oops, I'm thinking of someone else.


----------

